# Bikekoffer?!



## Ben1000 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Oberfranken,

Hat jemand von euch zufällig einen Transportkoffer für ein Bike, den er mir leihen könnte? Es soll im Februar auf die Kanaren gehen.

Zwecks Sicherheit wird sich schon eine Lösung finden (z.B. Kaution oder so).

Ich komme übrigens aus Bamberg und könnte den Koffer natürlich abholen.


----------



## Priest0r (1. Dezember 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Oberfranken,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch zufällig einen Transportkoffer für ein Bike, den er mir leihen könnte? Es soll im Februar auf die Kanaren gehen.
> 
> ...



ich hab keinen 

falls sich keiner findet kannst du ja in einem radladen anfragen, die vermieten die oft auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (1. Dezember 2006)

Priest0r schrieb:


> falls sich keiner findet kannst du ja in einem radladen anfragen, die vermieten die oft auch.



Leider aber oft auch sehr teuer 

P.S. Biken auf den Inseln ist da sau gefährlich. Weil Autofahrer nehmen da keine Rücksicht. War da auch schon mit Leihbike, oh oh.


----------



## Ben1000 (1. Dezember 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Leider aber oft auch sehr teuer
> 
> P.S. Biken auf den Inseln ist da sau gefährlich. Weil Autofahrer nehmen da keine Rücksicht. War da auch schon mit Leihbike, oh oh.




Macht nichts, ich will eh nicht auf der Strasse fahren!

Einen Koffer für viel Geld leihen kommt leider nicht in Frage. Ganz einfache Rechnung:

Ich komme wahrscheinlich nur 4 mal zum Biken (Frau dabei  ) -> Bike ausleihen kostet 15  * 4 = 60 .

Fahrad mim Flugzeug kostet 50 . Wenn ich sonst noch grössere Kosten hab oder mein Rad riskieren müsste (Karton) lass ich es einfach daheim.

Trotzdem wäre ein Koffer net schlecht. Na was ist, gibt es niemanden der sich so ein Luxusding mal geleistet hat und irgendwo im Keller verstauben lässt?


----------



## froride (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, ich habe den hier. Müßte aber noch repariert werden (eine Rolle und Zuggriff), Ersatzteile habe ich schon da. Wenn bei deiner Reise auch was kaputt geht, müßest du die Ersatzteile bezahlen (sind billig). Die Schale hat ewig Garantie. Standort ist Schweinfurt.


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Dezember 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ich komme wahrscheinlich nur 4 mal zum Biken (Frau dabei  ) -> Bike ausleihen kostet 15 â¬ * 4 = 60 â¬.
> 
> Fahrad mim Flugzeug kostet 50 â¬. Wenn ich sonst noch grÃ¶ssere Kosten hab oder mein Rad riskieren mÃ¼sste (Karton) lass ich es einfach daheim.



Sau blÃ¶de Rechnung! Sorry. Aber wann du eh damit rechnest, das du nur 4x zum biken kommst, lohnt der ganze Aufwand wegen dem eigenen Bike nicht. Du musst das ja auch im Bus oder Shuttle transportieren und dann im Hotel irgendwie unterbringen. FÃ¼r 10 EUR sparen wÃ¤re das ein dummer Mehraufwand.

Welche Insel geht es denn? Ich war in Fuerte, Costa Calma. Da in der NÃ¤he gab es echt gescheite Bikes.


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Dezember 2006)

Ja, da hast du schon recht. Evt. werden es aber auch 5 oder 6 mal und mit der Fähre, Bus, Taxi sind die Bikes, vor allem im Koffer, meist kostenlos mitzunehmen. Und ein Argument ist, dass ich mein eigenes Bike und meienen eigenen Sattel hab... Aber wie gesagt, im zwiefelsfall las ich es auch...

@ froride
Danke für dein Angebot, evt. komm ich auf dein Angebot zurück. 

Gibt es evt. noch jemanden, der in richtung München wohnt? Da würde ich nämlich auf der fahrt zu Flughafen direkt vorbeikommen.


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

Nehmen doch deinen Sattel mit mit 

Ne, mal ohe Mist. Es ist gar net so einfach sein Bike mizunehmen und so.


----------



## froride (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer mein Bike mit. Im Hotel steht es auf´m Balkon. Vom Flughafen zum Hotel nehme ich immer ein Taxi. Die südländischen Taxifahrer sind nämlich nicht so etepetete wie deutsche. Koffer hinten rein Gummi drum und Klappe aufgelassen. Die finden schon ´ne Möglichkeit. Der Reiseveranstalltershuttlebus kommt dann erst eine Stunde später im Hotel an, da habe ich schon ausgpackt. Ich mag Leihbikes nicht. Meins ist meins.


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Dezember 2006)

Ihr habt beide recht! Das hat jeweils seine vor und Nachteile...

Ich werde nach Lust und Laune entscheiden, bzw. ob das dann mit dem Koffer klappt. Denn ohne wärs glaube ich echt blödsinn.

Achso, klar zahle ich wenn was kaputt geht  !


----------



## froride (3. Dezember 2006)

Rollen kosten 7,50 und Griffe 9,50. Eins geht immer kaputt. Hatte noch nie eine Flugreise bei der alles ganz geblieben ist. Das Gepäck wird nicht sehr pfleglich behandelt. Mein Freund hatte mal einen verbogenen Vorbau an seinem Reiserad (er verpackt es nie). Hätte nie gedacht das sowas geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (4. Dezember 2006)

Ach, das hört sich alles nicht so toll an. Ich werds wohl doch besser zu Hause lassen... Sonst ärgere ich mich nachher zu Tode.


----------



## froride (4. Dezember 2006)

Seit ich den Koffer habe bleibt am Bike alles heil. Früher hatte ich diese Kartonkoffer von Rose und da war auch mal am Bike was hin.


----------

